# New Seattle Community Center



## WapatoGreyer (Nov 22, 2010)

My three room mates and I are moving out of the house we've been renting in Seattle at the end of the month due to issues with our landlord... We've decided our next move was to start up a community center in the Central District of Seattle. We already have found a great space. It'll be a space for occasional loud shows, benefit shows, art shows, reading books, eating free vegan/freegan food, doing arts and crafts, etc. We're thinking that this space should have anarchist literature and etc. but not be exclusively anarchist. Simply meaning that we'd like to be able to reach out to the whole community here, not just the people who are entirely like-minded. But something that we struggle with is trying to think up a name for our space! This happened with our little community house experiment as well... lame. So, this is a post to share with everyone that there will hopefully be a new radical community center opened up in Seattle within the next couple of months, but also, I'd like to ask you cool folks to share your ideas as far as names go, haha. I really don't know why we lack the ability to come up with something but it's been stupidly hard. Really, any suggestions will be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## BanMatt (Nov 22, 2010)

How do you have the money for all this?


----------



## SneakyPaws (Nov 22, 2010)

The gods of Punk rock and Anarchy, of course. 
It is really sad how hard it is for us to come up with names.......
Helping minds & hands rule!


----------



## endciv (Nov 22, 2010)

BanMatt said:


> How do you have the money for all this?


 yeah. who has money? so not punk.


----------



## WapatoGreyer (Nov 22, 2010)

BanMatt said:


> How do you have the money for all this?


 
One of my roomates, Matthew, got in a car wreck a while back and has settlement money from that. My partner is in the same situation, too. He got hit by a F-250 while on his bike and now he has a little money from settlements, after breaking his femur and having a collapsed lung and stuff.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 22, 2010)

how bout the community "settlement" hahaha


----------



## stellaxtara (Nov 22, 2010)

bryanpaul said:


> how bout the community "settlement" hahaha


 Or just settled community... even thought its not SETTLED. The not so settled.


----------



## BanMatt (Nov 24, 2010)

endciv said:


> yeah. who has money? so not punk.


 
What?


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Dec 5, 2010)

the boom boom room


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Dec 5, 2010)

also i wanna come see!


----------



## christianarchy (Dec 5, 2010)

coolguyeagle76' said:


> the boom boom room



cleaning that thing out sucked! many a used condom..
may the boom boom room rest in peace.



coolguyeagle76' said:


> also i wanna come see!


 
do it! the address is on my profile. or maybe you have my phone number?


----------



## bastardmaker (Apr 7, 2011)

de Tocqueville


----------



## FigTree (Apr 7, 2011)

ahahaha bastardmaker i love the picture.

nopunksallowed


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 7, 2011)

just call it "fuck you"


----------



## FawnDroke (Apr 7, 2011)

Haha the boom boom room, that's what you guy's called that shed?
Well it fit nicely.
Hope you had fun cleaning it 

I'm going to miss sleeping in that thing.. even though it was one of the most uncomfortable surfaces other than the L.A. greyhound station's floor.


----------



## Tiphareth (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd love to come check it out as well, I have a few cool books I wouldn't mind donating. They are mostly occult books.

And my suggestion would be "the abbey of thelema"


----------



## christianarchy (Apr 15, 2011)

We're called Autonomia Social Center, open Thurs-Mon 1-9pm, come hangout! 600 24th Ave S. Seattle WA
Autonomia | A Radical Social Space in Seattle


----------



## RnJ (Apr 15, 2011)

That website is kickin' my A. Now I definitely want to kinda hit up seattle if we get to the West Coast. I'll run that idea by my friend. No guarantees, but I think he was hoping to hit up a protest -- visiting your centre may be a decent alternative.


----------



## Tiphareth (Apr 24, 2011)

Shweeet, I'll be sure to drop by sometime you are open, you are literally a 15-20 minute walk away from where I live.


----------



## christianarchy (Apr 24, 2011)

Tiphareth said:


> Shweeet, I'll be sure to drop by sometime you are open, you are literally a 15-20 minute walk away from where I live.



no shit yeah come hang out


----------

